# Nikon D7000 vs Canon 60D vs Canon 7D



## jakobshooster

So I recently bought a canon 60D,  I was looking at the Nikon D7000 and I am now looking back on my decision and doubting myself.  I love my canon 60D but I am now double guessing myself haha, dont get me wrong I LOVE my canon.  Can you give me a summary of the differences/ Pros & Cons about each compared to the other and the strengths of each? 
Any of these two cameras


-Canon 60D and Canon 7D
-Canon 60D and Nikon D7000


Also is the 7D that much better than the 60D (Just all around like is there something that puts it 600$ more?) (dont say OH IT DEPENDS ON WHAT YOU SHOOT!!!!!) (please)


----------



## macpro88

It depends on what you shoot...

Honestly, go to a store near and hold each one and play around with each and whatever feels best, go with that.

If you have canon, stick with canon. learning a new system might seem fun, but its frustrating for some and to some its like learning a new language...

I upgraded from a T1i to the 7D and love the 7D.



Also, google what you are looking for and there a wealth of video reviews for you draw conclusions from.


----------



## ceejtank

or use dxo, or bestbuys website and click the "compare" icons.


----------



## jdag

You say you LOVE your Canon 60D twice.  Then you say you are doubting your purchase.  Can you be more specific...

1) What do you love about it?
2) What are you doubting in your purchase?
3) Did you buy any other items that are Canon specific (lenses, flash) that you can't return?
4) Are you within your return period?
5) The 60D is the least costly of the 3...are you wanting/able to spend more?  (Or are you assuming that the others must be better since they are more?)

You seemingly had the 60D, 7D, and D7000 "in play" when you bought the 60D.  What made you select it in the 1st place?  My guess is that you are doubting a purchase that doesn't need to be doubted!


----------



## jaomul

If you can't get good shots with a 60d you won't with a d7000. The 7d is a little faster with a better autofocus but really most don't need that unless often shooting moving fast objects. To be fair it is not great to buy something and read to many reviews later. Enjoy your 60d


----------



## jakobshooster

jdag said:


> You say you LOVE your Canon 60D twice.  Then you say you are doubting your purchase.  Can you be more specific...
> 
> 1) What do you love about it?
> 2) What are you doubting in your purchase?
> 3) Did you buy any other items that are Canon specific (lenses, flash) that you can't return?
> 4) Are you within your return period?
> 5) The 60D is the least costly of the 3...are you wanting/able to spend more?  (Or are you assuming that the others must be better since they are more?)
> 
> You seemingly had the 60D, 7D, and D7000 "in play" when you bought the 60D.  What made you select it in the 1st place?  My guess is that you are doubting a purchase that doesn't need to be doubted!



Im probably just doubting for the sake of doubting because if I could i'd want one of everything (; hahaha


----------



## fjrabon

The 7D and D7000 are a whole different class of camera than the 60 D. The 7D is very thing the 60 D is, but better. Better build, better focus, shoots faster. The D7000 has a better sensor and is a better build. 

I've used all three pretty regularly. Honestly when our studio gets busy, I tend to get to work early, so I don't have to use a 60 D, which we have 3 or 4 as emergency backup bodies. The 7D just blows it that far out of the water, and anybody who has used both will tell you that. 

That isn't to say the 60D isn't a good camera. It surely is. But the other two are in different categories.


----------



## jakobshooster

fjrabon said:


> The 7D and D7000 are a whole different class of camera than the 60 D. The 7D is very thing the 60 D is, but better. Better build, better focus, shoots faster. The D7000 has a better sensor and is a better build.
> 
> I've used all three pretty regularly. Honestly when our studio gets busy, I tend to get to work early, so I don't have to use a 60 D, which we have 3 or 4 as emergency backup bodies. The 7D just blows it that far out of the water, and anybody who has used both will tell you that.
> 
> That isn't to say the 60D isn't a good camera. It surely is. But the other two are in different categories.



Now I ask, Would it be smart to return my 60D and buy a 7D?


----------



## swiftparkour94

I am not a Nikon user nor have any experience with their DSLR's but I'd go with the 7D if you need the extra FPS. I have the T3i and am mourning the 3fps, I'll eventually get a mark iv, then maybe the mark ii, sell my T3i and get the 60D....yea it'll be awhile before then. I feel like I'll be needing a great camera with a swivel screen for macro/filming (I have spina bifida S1), and a great FF camera for candid/street photography which I'd also film with as well


----------



## MLeeK

If you just want my vote? The 7D. Second choice? D7000
WHY? Because I shoot Canon-and I really love my 7D. The D7000 is a formidable contender if you feel Nikon is the right fit for you.


----------



## jakobshooster

MLeeK said:


> If you just want my vote? The 7D. Second choice? D7000
> WHY? Because I shoot Canon-and I really love my 7D. The D7000 is a formidable contender if you feel Nikon is the right fit for you.



grr i feel annoyed now that i made the wrong choice


----------



## Ecas32

Let me ask this question- why are you wanting to possibly switch to nikon? 
I'm not one to say canon is superior to nikon although i do shoot canon, but i also use nikons everyday at work. To me, they both do what theyre made to do equally as good so i dont prefer one to the other EXCEPT- and here is where it would effect you- that i started with canon, learned their system/cameras and have multiple canon lenses. So for me to switch to nikon would be absolutely pointless to me at this point in time with all the money i have invested in canon equipment. you'd have to get all new lenses and pretty much start over. 

So i'd say since your already in canon, stay in canon. There's always a canon equivalent to the nikon. I personally still shoot a rebel body but i am upgrading this holiday season to a 7D. I contemplated for a while to go with a 60D but i figures if i'm upgrading go ahead and get something much worth my while. 

Either way though, you can't go wrong with the 60D. IMO, get some use out of it! if later on you feel it is nesessary to switch to the 7, or something better that has came out since then, then make the upgrade.


----------



## jdag

jakobshooster said:


> grr i feel annoyed now that i made the wrong choice



You bought recently, right?  Can you return the 60D?  If so do it ifmits really bothering you!  It's only money, right? 

I think it is generally accepted that both the 7D and D7000 are a step up from th 60D.  But they are also at higher price points, so ultimately you need to make the cost/benefit decision on your own.


----------



## MLeeK

The 60D is a great camera. Until you have a reason you NEED a different camera? you are wasting your time second guessing and money upgrading. That camera will take you into the professional side of this business just fine. 

Would I trade it in on the cameras you've linked me to? No. Not unless you want to lose money on the one and take a step backwards. The second one I probably wouldn't do either-unless you have hit a ceiling on the 60D with something. I doubt it will offer you anything better. You wouldn't benefit from it otherwise.


----------



## jakobshooster

jdag said:


> jakobshooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> grr i feel annoyed now that i made the wrong choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bought recently, right?  Can you return the 60D?  If so do it ifmits really bothering you!  It's only money, right?
> 
> I think it is generally accepted that both the 7D and D7000 are a step up from th 60D.  But they are also at higher price points, so ultimately you need to make the cost/benefit decision on your own.
Click to expand...


YOURE RIGHT I DO HAVE UNLIMITED MONEY!!!


----------



## fjrabon

There are two different questions here:  

1) are the 7D and D7000 clearly superior bodies to the 60D?  yes, they're unequivocally better.  

2) Should you switch now?  Probably not.  I shoot 5-16 hours a day 6 days a week, and I get paid to do it.  The 60D would drive me crazy if I had to use it that much instead of a 7D.  I shoot live action sports, yearbook photos, senior portraits, team photos, etc.  You probably don't shoot that much, and it's probably not that big of a deal.  My trusty old D3100 was perfectly fine for most of my 'hobbyist' photography.  

But only you can ultimately answer if it's worth it to go ahead and make the switch.


----------



## swiftparkour94

jakobshooster said:
			
		

> YOURE RIGHT I DO HAVE UNLIMITED MONEY!!!



Before you make your decision, I highly recommend installing Magic Lantern firmware. Google it and look at the Wikia link, too much about it to explain. I researched it for 3 months + because I was very conspicuous. After having it on my T3i for several months it is the best decision I have ever made! I get all these genius tools FOR FREE! it has never bricked (ruined) anyones camera of the thousands of people that have installed it. It runs alongside Canon's firmware through the SD card and you can delete it completely through formatting your card through your camera or simply deleting the files from your PC. Look up MediaUnlocked on YouTube, they post video tutorials and instructions about it all the time. The reason why I'm telling you this? It's not compatible with the 7D or Nikon cameras. Installing it is the same as updating your cameras firmware. Definitely worth checking out and I'll show you it over Skype some time if you want or need assistance installing it. I've helped others with it, it's really not that hard at all


----------



## MLeeK

jakobshooster said:


> jdag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jakobshooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> grr i feel annoyed now that i made the wrong choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You bought recently, right?  Can you return the 60D?  If so do it ifmits really bothering you!  It's only money, right?
> 
> I think it is generally accepted that both the 7D and D7000 are a step up from th 60D.  But they are also at higher price points, so ultimately you need to make the cost/benefit decision on your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOURE RIGHT I DO HAVE UNLIMITED MONEY!!!
Click to expand...

Then just buy the 1DX and stop doing this.


----------



## fjrabon

MLeeK said:


> jakobshooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdag said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bought recently, right?  Can you return the 60D?  If so do it ifmits really bothering you!  It's only money, right?
> 
> I think it is generally accepted that both the 7D and D7000 are a step up from th 60D.  But they are also at higher price points, so ultimately you need to make the cost/benefit decision on your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOURE RIGHT I DO HAVE UNLIMITED MONEY!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then just buy the 1DX and stop doing this.
Click to expand...


Just screw it and go Phase180.


----------



## jaomul

Nextstage said:


> 60D specific as same as 50D....just only the monitor can turn, if you compare 60D or 7D, you need to consider the monitor only, if not, 7D must be better the 60D, if 60D.... i think i will choose 50D is better than 60D ^^, just my opinion~


Not correct


----------



## TheFantasticG

jakobshooster said:
			
		

> YOURE RIGHT I DO HAVE UNLIMITED MONEY!!!



Then do what I did: buy the D7000 and 60D.


----------



## swiftparkour94

I'm telling you, just buy the 60D and install Magic Lantern firmware, then BOOM!!! $2,000 camera.


----------



## fjrabon

swiftparkour94 said:


> I'm telling you, just buy the 60D and install Magic Lantern firmware, then BOOM!!! $2,000 camera.



well, except for almost everything that would make a camera worth $2000.


----------



## swiftparkour94

fjrabon said:
			
		

> well, except for almost everything that would make a camera worth $2000.



Very true, but even the best don't have what ML has which gives good reason to get it on a cheaper camera model. When I eventually get the Mark II with ML installed....watch out world


----------



## TCampbell

The question you should ask yourself is:  What will actually make a difference in the results you get?

The pecking order goes something like this:

1)  YOU - your skills and experience.  The best tools don't guarantee good results.  They only make it easier to get good results if you've got the skills to exploit the tool.
2)  LIGHTING - this is probably the area most people skip, but shouldn't.  Lighting can really make a photo in ways the camera and lens could never do.  Lighting can influence the mood, convey emotion, draw out textures, the list goes on.
3)  LENS - I've seen people fuss over "this body has fractionally less noise than that body at the same ISO", etc.  They're haggling over differences that require carefully scrutiny to even notice at all.  Meanwhile... the lens choice they've chose is four to eight stops slower than a lens they could have used which would have completely changed the game.
4)  BODY - this is last.  The body wont make you a better photographer... only you can do that.  If you have the skills, then a poor body might hold you back IF (and probably only if) you're shooting in situations that really stress the limits of your camera.  On most average shots, however, this wont be the case.  

With that in mind, the 60D is the least expensive and also the least on the features.  The 7D is the most expensive and has the most features.  

Look at the features.

The 60D and the 7D both have Canon 18.1 MP APS-C sensors with the same ISO performance.  That means that at the end of the day, if you put the same lens on the camera body, they can take an equivalent photo.  You may see some differences which require extreme scrutiny to detect, but image quality difference wont be significant.

The significant differences:

The 60D has a 9 point auto-focus array with all cross-type focus points.  The 7D has 19 AF points and all are cross-type.  The D7000 has 39 points, but only 9 are cross-type (cross-type points are faster and more accurate... it's harder to "fool" a cross-type point into focusing incorrectly.)

The 7D has dual DIGIC IV processors, the 60D has a single DIGIC IV processor (most cameras have a single processor.)

The 60D uses SD cards, the 7D uses CF cards (CF cards have a faster data transfer rate).

The 60D can shoot in continuous burst mode at 5.3 frames per second.  The 7D can shoot at 8 frames per second.

The 7D has a magnesium alloy body (metal).  The 60D has a polycarbonate (plastic) body.

The 60D has a swing-out LCD screen.  The 7D does not.  

The 60D has the "scene-based" shooting settings on the mode dial.  The 7D does not.  This isn't really a big deal since "scene" modes are really just uses of the "program" mode where the camera knows the intended type of shot so it biases the program for that type.  You can do the same thing by using program mode and just rolling through the equivalent exposures (with the jog wheel on the front near the shutter button) until you bias the exposure for the type of shot you need to take.  e.g. for sports/action shots you prioritize by speeding up the shutter.  For landscapes you prioritize by reducing the f-stop to increase the depth of field.  For portraits you increase the f-stop to reduce the depth of field and put a bit of background blur into the shot.  The "scene" settings are really there for beginners who don't necessarily know these techniques and want the camera to do it for them, but an experienced shooter would never use those modes -- they pretty much hang out in the PASM part of the mode dial (Program, Aperture priority (Av), Shutter priority (Tv), or Manual.)  Pro cameras don't have "scene" based modes.  In fact... if you go any higher up in the line than a 7D, they even drop the built-in pop-up flash (pros generally wont use a pop-up flash.  Also... the bump out for the pop-up flash gets in the way of tilt-shift lens controls.)

Both are weather-sealed.

The pattern you can see emerging is that the 7D was built with several features optimized for high-speed shooting.  It shoots faster, processes images faster, and writes them to the memory card faster.  BUT... the images that it takes are largely of the SAME quality as the 60D.  If you want better shots, you'll need to work on your skills, have the right lighting and know how to use it, and if the situation calls for a lens optimized for the type of shooting you need to do then make sure you use an appropriate lens.

If you're on a budget, I really don't see a reason why you should pay for a more expensive body. 

If you told me you were doing wildlife photography or sports photography and you needed a durable camera to handle the banging around and needed high-performance continuous burst speed to capture the action, then I might suggest spending more on the body -- just recognize that what you're getting is mostly speed and not a difference in image quality.


----------



## swiftparkour94

TCampbell said:
			
		

> The question you should ask yourself is:  What will actually make a difference in the results you get?
> 
> The pecking order goes something like this:
> 
> 1)  YOU - your skills and experience.  The best tools don't guarantee good results.  They only make it easier to get good results if you've got the skills to exploit the tool.
> 2)  LIGHTING - this is probably the area most people skip, but shouldn't.  Lighting can really make a photo in ways the camera and lens could never do.  Lighting can influence the mood, convey emotion, draw out textures, the list goes on.
> 3)  LENS - I've seen people fuss over "this body has fractionally less noise than that body at the same ISO", etc.  They're haggling over differences that require carefully scrutiny to even notice at all.  Meanwhile... the lens choice they've chose is four to eight stops slower than a lens they could have used which would have completely changed the game.
> 4)  BODY - this is last.  The body wont make you a better photographer... only you can do that.  If you have the skills, then a poor body might hold you back IF (and probably only if) you're shooting in situations that really stress the limits of your camera.  On most average shots, however, this wont be the case.
> 
> With that in mind, the 60D is the least expensive and also the least on the features.  The 7D is the most expensive and has the most features.
> 
> Look at the features.
> 
> The 60D and the 7D both have Canon 18.1 MP APS-C sensors with the same ISO performance.  That means that at the end of the day, if you put the same lens on the camera body, they can take an equivalent photo.  You may see some differences which require extreme scrutiny to detect, but image quality difference wont be significant.
> 
> The significant differences:
> 
> The 60D has a 9 point auto-focus array with all cross-type focus points.  The 7D has 19 AF points and all are cross-type.  The D7000 has 39 points, but only 9 are cross-type (cross-type points are faster and more accurate... it's harder to "fool" a cross-type point into focusing incorrectly.)
> 
> The 7D has dual DIGIC IV processors, the 60D has a single DIGIC IV processor (most cameras have a single processor.)
> 
> The 60D uses SD cards, the 7D uses CF cards (CF cards have a faster data transfer rate).
> 
> The 60D can shoot in continuous burst mode at 5.3 frames per second.  The 7D can shoot at 8 frames per second.
> 
> The 7D has a magnesium alloy body (metal).  The 60D has a polycarbonate (plastic) body.
> 
> The 60D has a swing-out LCD screen.  The 7D does not.
> 
> The 60D has the "scene-based" shooting settings on the mode dial.  The 7D does not.  This isn't really a big deal since "scene" modes are really just uses of the "program" mode where the camera knows the intended type of shot so it biases the program for that type.  You can do the same thing by using program mode and just rolling through the equivalent exposures (with the jog wheel on the front near the shutter button) until you bias the exposure for the type of shot you need to take.  e.g. for sports/action shots you prioritize by speeding up the shutter.  For landscapes you prioritize by reducing the f-stop to increase the depth of field.  For portraits you increase the f-stop to reduce the depth of field and put a bit of background blur into the shot.  The "scene" settings are really there for beginners who don't necessarily know these techniques and want the camera to do it for them, but an experienced shooter would never use those modes -- they pretty much hang out in the PASM part of the mode dial (Program, Aperture priority (Av), Shutter priority (Tv), or Manual.)  Pro cameras don't have "scene" based modes.  In fact... if you go any higher up in the line than a 7D, they even drop the built-in pop-up flash (pros generally wont use a pop-up flash.  Also... the bump out for the pop-up flash gets in the way of tilt-shift lens controls.)
> 
> Both are weather-sealed.
> 
> The pattern you can see emerging is that the 7D was built with several features optimized for high-speed shooting.  It shoots faster, processes images faster, and writes them to the memory card faster.  BUT... the images that it takes are largely of the SAME quality as the 60D.  If you want better shots, you'll need to work on your skills, have the right lighting and know how to use it, and if the situation calls for a lens optimized for the type of shooting you need to do then make sure you use an appropriate lens.
> 
> If you're on a budget, I really don't see a reason why you should pay for a more expensive body.
> 
> If you told me you were doing wildlife photography or sports photography and you needed a durable camera to handle the banging around and needed high-performance continuous burst speed to capture the action, then I might suggest spending more on the body -- just recognize that what you're getting is mostly speed and not a difference in image quality.



Well put, I applaud you


----------



## BXPhoto

Owning all of the above listed camera's I can honestly just add a few comparisons I've found.

The D7000 is great for DR. But I feel it isnt as responsive of a camera compared to both the 7d/60d. The AF on it just isn't as snappy no matter what lenses I'm using. Just seems to lag.

The 60d iq is the same. Although it had beaten my 7d in high ISO buy atleast a half stop. Meaning 1600 IS0 on the 60d was as clean as the 7d at 1250 ISO. It was more noticeable the higher I went. I compared this to two seperate 7d bodies and achieved the same ISO results.

The 7D's and D7000 lens calibration feature (MA /AF fine tune) come in handy for prime shooters like my self. 

These were my personal findings from using all of these cameras out in the field.


----------



## StinkyFeetMendoza

TheFantasticG said:
			
		

> Then do what I did: buy the D7000 and 60D.



If you had to pick one over the other, which do you prefer?


----------



## StinkyFeetMendoza

StinkyFeetMendoza said:
			
		

> If you had to pick one over the other, which do you prefer?



FANTASTICG-- if you had to pick one over the other, which do you prefer?


----------



## jakobshooster

MLeeK said:


> jakobshooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jdag said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bought recently, right?  Can you return the 60D?  If so do it ifmits really bothering you!  It's only money, right?
> 
> I think it is generally accepted that both the 7D and D7000 are a step up from th 60D.  But they are also at higher price points, so ultimately you need to make the cost/benefit decision on your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOURE RIGHT I DO HAVE UNLIMITED MONEY!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then just buy the 1DX and stop doing this.
Click to expand...

I shall do that then


----------



## Derrel

When it comes to the specific *Canon 7D versus Nikon D7000 questions*, there is one opinion I trust implicitly: look for *fjrabon*'s comments.


----------



## fjrabon

Derrel said:


> When it comes to the specific *Canon 7D versus Nikon D7000 questions*, there is one opinion I trust implicitly: look for *fjrabon*'s comments.



Haha, they come up like every single day and I feel this strange compulsion to answer EVERY SINGLE TIME.


----------



## Derrel

fjrabon said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to the specific *Canon 7D versus Nikon D7000 questions*, there is one opinion I trust implicitly: look for *fjrabon*'s comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, they come up like every single day and I feel this strange compulsion to answer EVERY SINGLE TIME.
Click to expand...


Yeah...I know, they are like dandelions on a nice lawn!!! *They just sprout up!!!* ALL OVER THE PLACE!!!!!


----------



## enzodm

since you are clearly a beginner with money, do not change body now but rather invest in lenses. They will last more, and when you will be ready for upgrade, a camera better than 60D or 7D will surely be available.


----------



## denzil2fathers

enzodm said:
			
		

> since you are clearly a beginner with money, do not change body now but rather invest in lenses. They will last more, and when you will be ready for upgrade, a camera better than 60D or 7D will surely be available.



I've recently purchased the 60D and based my decision on the same rationale as above. My budget wasn't unlimited and the 60D was a significant leap in hardware from my Lumix FZ50, so I knew it had plenty of room for me to grow into it. I too considered the D7000 and 7D and went with Canon because it felt better in the hand and controls felt logical. I then chose the 60D because I don't currently need the faster FPS, tougher body and other advanced features of the 7D. The money saved went toward my 15-85mm IS and a 75-200 IS instead of the kit lenses. I'm loving those lenses!


----------



## jakobshooster

swiftparkour94 said:


> TCampbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question you should ask yourself is:  What will actually make a difference in the results you get?
> 
> The pecking order goes something like this:
> 
> 1)  YOU - your skills and experience.  The best tools don't guarantee good results.  They only make it easier to get good results if you've got the skills to exploit the tool.
> 2)  LIGHTING - this is probably the area most people skip, but shouldn't.  Lighting can really make a photo in ways the camera and lens could never do.  Lighting can influence the mood, convey emotion, draw out textures, the list goes on.
> 3)  LENS - I've seen people fuss over "this body has fractionally less noise than that body at the same ISO", etc.  They're haggling over differences that require carefully scrutiny to even notice at all.  Meanwhile... the lens choice they've chose is four to eight stops slower than a lens they could have used which would have completely changed the game.
> 4)  BODY - this is last.  The body wont make you a better photographer... only you can do that.  If you have the skills, then a poor body might hold you back IF (and probably only if) you're shooting in situations that really stress the limits of your camera.  On most average shots, however, this wont be the case.
> 
> With that in mind, the 60D is the least expensive and also the least on the features.  The 7D is the most expensive and has the most features.
> 
> Look at the features.
> 
> The 60D and the 7D both have Canon 18.1 MP APS-C sensors with the same ISO performance.  That means that at the end of the day, if you put the same lens on the camera body, they can take an equivalent photo.  You may see some differences which require extreme scrutiny to detect, but image quality difference wont be significant.
> 
> The significant differences:
> 
> The 60D has a 9 point auto-focus array with all cross-type focus points.  The 7D has 19 AF points and all are cross-type.  The D7000 has 39 points, but only 9 are cross-type (cross-type points are faster and more accurate... it's harder to "fool" a cross-type point into focusing incorrectly.)
> 
> The 7D has dual DIGIC IV processors, the 60D has a single DIGIC IV processor (most cameras have a single processor.)
> 
> The 60D uses SD cards, the 7D uses CF cards (CF cards have a faster data transfer rate).
> 
> The 60D can shoot in continuous burst mode at 5.3 frames per second.  The 7D can shoot at 8 frames per second.
> 
> The 7D has a magnesium alloy body (metal).  The 60D has a polycarbonate (plastic) body.
> 
> The 60D has a swing-out LCD screen.  The 7D does not.
> 
> The 60D has the "scene-based" shooting settings on the mode dial.  The 7D does not.  This isn't really a big deal since "scene" modes are really just uses of the "program" mode where the camera knows the intended type of shot so it biases the program for that type.  You can do the same thing by using program mode and just rolling through the equivalent exposures (with the jog wheel on the front near the shutter button) until you bias the exposure for the type of shot you need to take.  e.g. for sports/action shots you prioritize by speeding up the shutter.  For landscapes you prioritize by reducing the f-stop to increase the depth of field.  For portraits you increase the f-stop to reduce the depth of field and put a bit of background blur into the shot.  The "scene" settings are really there for beginners who don't necessarily know these techniques and want the camera to do it for them, but an experienced shooter would never use those modes -- they pretty much hang out in the PASM part of the mode dial (Program, Aperture priority (Av), Shutter priority (Tv), or Manual.)  Pro cameras don't have "scene" based modes.  In fact... if you go any higher up in the line than a 7D, they even drop the built-in pop-up flash (pros generally wont use a pop-up flash.  Also... the bump out for the pop-up flash gets in the way of tilt-shift lens controls.)
> 
> Both are weather-sealed.
> 
> The pattern you can see emerging is that the 7D was built with several features optimized for high-speed shooting.  It shoots faster, processes images faster, and writes them to the memory card faster.  BUT... the images that it takes are largely of the SAME quality as the 60D.  If you want better shots, you'll need to work on your skills, have the right lighting and know how to use it, and if the situation calls for a lens optimized for the type of shooting you need to do then make sure you use an appropriate lens.
> 
> If you're on a budget, I really don't see a reason why you should pay for a more expensive body.
> 
> If you told me you were doing wildlife photography or sports photography and you needed a durable camera to handle the banging around and needed high-performance continuous burst speed to capture the action, then I might suggest spending more on the body -- just recognize that what you're getting is mostly speed and not a difference in image quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well put, I applaud you
Click to expand...


I know this is a very old post but the 60D is not weather sealed PS. Amazing response  Actually getting the 1dx xD


----------

